# "Release Parking Brake"



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I get the same message if I pull up the parking brake while the car is still moving a little.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Only when I haven't completely stopped before pulling the handle. What's interesting is that it didn't come on when I was playing in a snow covered parking lot.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Just a reminder to release the brake before trying to drive off...just doing its job.

Rob


----------

